# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  منظار القصبات الهوائية

## زهره التوليب

*علاجياً يستخدم لشفط الإفرازات من القصبات الهوائية واستخراج الأجسام الغريبةمنظار القصبات الهوائية... إجراء آمن يكتشف أسباب السعال المزمن!!* *


منظار القصبات الهوائية



يعتبر منظار القصبات الهوائية أحد أهم الاجراءات التشخيصية والعلاجية التي يستخدمها طبيب الأمراض الصدرية. ولعل القراء يعرفون بعض المعلومات عن منظار الجهاز الهضمي بسبب خضوع الكثير من المرضى لهذا الإجراء. ولكن منظار القصبات يختلف عن منظار الجهاز الهضمي كما أن الاعدادات للإجراء قد تكون مختلفة. وسنحاول هنا أن نعرف القراء بمنظار القصبات الهوائية ومتى يستخدم وماهي الاحتياطات الواجب إتباعها وماهي المضاعفات المحتملة. 
يقسم منظار القصبات إلى نوعين: 1- المنظار الصلب، 2- منظار الألياف العصبية. وقد تم استخدام المنظار الصلب لأول مرة من قبل عالم ألماني عام 1897 ميلادي والمنظار الصلب عبارة عن أنبوب معدني مجوف يمرر من الفم والمريض مستلق على ظهره ويجرى تحت التخدير العام ويتم التنفس الصناعي للمريض عن طريق أنبوب المنظار. وأجري أول منظار عن طريق منظار الألياف العصبية عام 1970. وسنقصر حديثنا في هذا المقال عن مناظير القصبات التي تستخدم الألياف العصبية. محيط مناظير الألياف العصبية أصغر من المناظير الصلبة وتأتي بمقاييس مختلفة كما يوجد منها مناظير صغيرة للأطفال. وهذه المناظير مرنة ويوجد بها ألياف عصبية تنقل صورة القصبات من طرف المنظار داخل الجوف إلى عين الرؤية أو الفيديو. ويوجد به قناة لشفط السوائل والإفرازات وقناة أخرى لأخذ العينات من الأنسجة. 

 

السعال المزمن 
ويُوصى بعمل المنظار للمرضى المصابين بالسعال المزمن الذي لا يعرف سببه وللمرضى الذين يسعلون دما وفي حال وجود التهاب ذات الرئة والذي لا يستجيب للمضادات الحيوية أو في حال الاشتباه في وجود ورم رئوي أو عند المرضى المصابين بنقص المناعة والذين تظهر إشاعة الصدر وجود التهاب في الحويصلات الهوائية. 

 

ويقوم الفريق الطبي قبل عمل المنظار بمراجعة الحالة الصحية للمريض والأدوية التي يتناولها. ويطلب من المريض الصيام ليلة المنظار ويعطى مغذيا عن طريق الوريد لذلك يفضل تعديل جرعة الأنسولين عند المصابين بالسكر والذين يتناولون الانسولين. وقبل المنظار، يتم عمل تخدير موضعي للحلق ومجرى التنفس العلوي وقد يستخدم الطبيب مهدئا عن طريق الوريد أو العضل. ويتم إجراء المنظار في غرفة المناظير وفي بعض المستشفيات في غرفة العناية الحرجة أو غرفة العمليات. ويتم إدخال المنظار عن طريق الفم أو الأنف والمريض مستلقٍ على الظهر وقد يتم إجراؤه والمريض في وضع الجلوس. وخلال المنظار يعطى المريض أكسجين عن طريق الأنف ويتم مراقبة النبض والأكسجين في الدم. 
ويمكِّن المنظار الطبيب من معاينة مجرى التنفس العلوي والحبال الصوتية ومن ثم يتم الدخول إلى القصبة الهوائية الرئيسية وبعد ذلك القصبات الهوائية الفرعية كما في الصور المرفقة. ويمكِّن المنظار المعالج من رؤية مصدر الدم في حال النزيف كما يُمكن رؤية الأورام الموجودة في القصبات أو الالتهابات في مجاري التنفس. ويأخذ الطبيب عادة عينات من سوائل القصبات لزراعتها وفحصها بالمجهر كما يمكن أخذ عينة (خزعة) من الرئة خلال المنظار تحت الأشعة السينية لتحديد موقع العينة بدقة. 


 

أما علاجيا فقد يستخدم المنظار لشفط الإفرازات من القصبات الهوائية أو استخراج الأجسام الغريبة. كذلك يمكن استخدام الليزر الطبي لتوسيع التضيقات في القصبات وكذلك وضع دعامات لدعم وتوسيع القصبات. وهناك طرق علاجية جديدة مثل العلاج بالأشعة أو التبريد يمكن توصيلها عن طريق المنظار. 
ويعتبر منظار القصبات الهوائية إجراءً آمنا ولكن في حالات نادرة هناك احتمال ظهور بعض المضاعفات أهمها تشنج القصبة الهوائية، النزيف أو استرواح الرئة في حال أخذ خزعة كما أن مستوى الأكسجين في الدم قد ينخفض خلال الإجراء لذلك يتم مراقبة الأكسجين خلال المنظار. 
ويخضع المريض للمراقبة بعد المنظار لمدة 1-2 ساعة. كما يطلب من المريض عدم قيادة السيارة لمدة 24 ساعة. كما ننصح المريض بعدم الأكل أو الشرب لمدة أربع ساعات بسبب تأثير المخدر الموضعي على عملية البلع مما قد يسبب وصول الأكل أو الشرب إلى مجرى التنفس. 
وبعد كل عملية تنظير يتم تعقيم المنظار حس إجراءات ومقاييس عالمية ويتم فحص المنظار بشكل دوري للتأكد من عمله بصورة جيدة.*

----------


## M7MD

مشكورة

----------


## محمد العزام

يعطيكي الف عافية زهرة 

رح اعينك دكتورة النا بالمنتدى  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شو هالصدفة اليوم كان الدكتور يشرح عنه  :SnipeR (62): 

شكرا زهرة

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكراااااااااا عالمرور ياحلوين 
ابو العزام عنا دكتور فرفور :Smile:

----------


## مهاوش الجنوب

مشكووووووووووووور يا بركة

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

*مشكوووووووووور*

----------

